# Smoked Indian Candy (salmon)



## bodbob (Jul 10, 2015)

Hey all,

I just wanted to post a great method for curing/smoking salmon. I started with a beautiful skinned Costco Norwegian farmed salmon filet  of 3 lbs. I cut the filet into 2" wide strips across the grain, then used a  wet brine for 12 hours. The brine recipe was:

1/4 cup of kosher salt

1 cup of dark brown sugar

1/2 cup of grade A maple syrup

1 quart of water

I took it out of the fridge in the morning and washed each piece under cold water then placed it on drying racks after sprinkling with coarse black pepper and put a fan on it for 2 hours.













IMG_0426.JPG



__ bodbob
__ Jul 10, 2015






I brought my BGE up to 150 and used 1"X4" pieces of almond for the smoke (about 6). 













IMG_0427.JPG



__ bodbob
__ Jul 10, 2015






I was able to maintain a grill temp of around 148-156 for the first 2 hours and basted the fish with more maple syrup when it had been on 2 hours. It was smoked to an IT of  135/140 and I let the grill temp creep up to 190 during the last hour of the cook. Total cook time was 3.5 hours. I also basted the fish in maple syrup once more just before removing it from the egg.













IMG_0428.JPG



__ bodbob
__ Jul 10, 2015






I let it rest for 30 minutes before putting it back in the fridge, but I had to taste it before it went back and I gotta say this was some perfectly smoked, mouthwateringly good stuff. There was just the right amount of sweet/salt/smoke flavor for my taste, and I can't wait to make another batch!

Thanks for listening and for all the help you all offer here on SMF!

BB


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 10, 2015)

Tasty looking smoke!


----------



## bodbob (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks DirtSailor. Give it a try. You'll like it!

Cheers,

BB


----------



## driedstick (Jul 10, 2015)

Vac pac some and send it to me I will try that - Looks great nice job. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## bodbob (Jul 11, 2015)

Mine will be full today. 3 racks of baby backs and Garys smoked baked beans! Grilling some chicken thighs on my gas grill too.

BB


----------



## cmayna (Jul 11, 2015)

That looks wonderful.  Good job


----------



## brayhaven (Jul 11, 2015)

Do you know what species of salmon that was?  I usually avoid farmed fish of any type.  But the open water (pens) farmed  salmon might be worth a try.

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## bodbob (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks Craig. Much appreciated.

Greg,

I don't know for sure and certain. I think it was a Norwegian Atlantic farmed salmon. I read on a blog somewhere that farmed salmon had a higher fat content (which makes sense) and therefore were better for low and slow smoking, but wild caught are better for grilling for dinner. Don't know if it's true, but I bet someone on this forum does. :-)

Cheers,

BB


----------



## cmayna (Jul 11, 2015)

Bob,
All I as well as so many others smoke is wild  Salmon, mainly King (Chinook)and can assure you that it is unreal when smoked.  I will say that wild Salmon like Silver (Coho) is less fattier  so when you smoke it, your smoking time is typically less.


----------



## bodbob (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback, Craig. I'll wait till there's a sale price on the wild and smoke some up. My wife's birthday party was last night and the 3 lbs. of salmon I smoked is gone, along with most of 20 lbs of chicken and ribs, and the whole batch of Gary's baked beans. I was gonna post a Qview but the house is a disaster area, so that will have to wait.

Cheers,

BB


----------



## brayhaven (Jul 12, 2015)

bodbob said:


> Thanks Craig. Much appreciated.
> 
> Greg,
> 
> ...


Thanks,  I can get Pink here in FL pretty cheap frozen, but it's nothing like the good varieties we had in AK.  FWIW, I know it's not politically correct, but the indians who sold me my first "indian candy" had it marked "squaw candy".. Didn't seem at all offended. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Greg


----------



## bodbob (Jul 12, 2015)

No matter what  name you want to use, it's mighty good stuff!

BB


----------

